# French accents: capital letters



## Avignonaddict

mjdreams said:


> Yes there is a tradition of not using accents on capitals in France, but now it's considered that you should use them, because now on computers, you can easily find special characters such as capitals with accents.
> So the correct usage would be to use accents, but most people don't, and there are still people who think the rule is to not use them, which is untrue.
> Hope this helps.


 

Hi, 

When you say they're easily found on computers, can you point me in the right direction? I have a AZERTY keyboard, a computer bought in France, but no keys so marked. For this reason I have assumed it was okay not to use accents on capitals, but agree they make it easier to understand.

Thanks​


----------



## mjdreams

Avignonaddict said:


> Hi,​
> 
> When you say they're easily found on computers, can you point me in the right direction? I have a AZERTY keyboard, a computer bought in France, but no keys so marked. For this reason I have assumed it was okay not to use accents on capitals, but agree they make it easier to understand.​
> 
> Thanks​


Hi! I know they're not on french keyboards (unlike the canadian keyboards), that's why many french people think just like you. But on programs like Word, you can easily find them (Insertion > Caractères spéciaux).


----------



## Avignonaddict

Thanks, I've been to look, and that will work.  I don't know how to import it here though, except by cutting and pasting, which is too time consuming. Any computer wizards know how to program F keys?


----------



## Punky Zoé

For the moment I can just suggest key combinations for À and Ç (not simple but there are only two!).
À = Alt+0192
Ç = Alt+0199.


----------



## FrançoisXV

I guess the "fastest" way for special characters is to see the accents tips on this forum or for other symbols edit your character set (programs, system tools), and put the list of what you need on a sticker close to your screen.
let's say you need an Â: it is listed U00C2 so 12*16+2= 194 (hexadecimal), so when you need an Â just type-in  Alt 0194
if you need the diameter symbol, use U00D8, which gives Alt 0216 Ø
copyright is U00A9 , Alt 0169 ©
and so on... have fun !


----------



## mjdreams

Oh yeah i forgot that, you can have many special characters by typing codes like those above:
Alt+4 numbers on the numeric keyboard
you might find lists on Google, and then you'll have to remember codes for the most useful characters. :/

I know you can find capitals with accents and characters like « » ¼ ½ ¾ ² ³, etc.


----------



## Avignonaddict

Thanks to everyone who replied. I can't get it to work - is that because I don't have a separate numeric keypad?


----------



## mjdreams

Could be... For me, it works only with the numeric keypad.


----------



## FrançoisXV

Yes, you need it and have it locked (not in the move/scroll mode)


----------



## Kelly B

Moderator note: you'll find lots of good advice on typing accents in these two dedicated threads. 
French accent tips (Windows/Mac OS)
Advanced Forum Features - FAQ, Accented Letters, Formatting and Other Tweaking

The first is at the top of the French-English forum; the second is at the top of the *Comments and Suggestions* forum.

Edit: I've moved these posts from the French English forum. You are welcome to continue the conversation here (please be sure to let us know whether you found a solution in the links.)


----------



## french4beth

KellyB mentioned some excellent links - http://french.typeit.com is quite helpful; also, if you're on a laptop, if you turn on the NumLk function (mine is accessed by pressing Shift+NumLk) you can use all the "Alt+" keys.

Hope this helps!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Not to mention the wonderfull abcTajpu add-on for Firefox users ! 
 It could be part of the tools listed onto the French stickies... 
(Ça devient impossible de s'en passer ! À bon entendeur... 
Ç = C+, and À = A+`..etc)

As for the numeric key locking, Avignonaddict, try to use the "num lock" or "ver num" (in French) key and then use the numbers along with the "function" (Fn) key. For instance, 1 = Fn + J (1 is into a square symbol onto my laptop).


----------



## Punky Zoé

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Not to mention the wonderfull abcTajpu add-on for Firefox users !



Unfortunately, the previous link doesn't work (why ????) . This one seems to be OK.


----------



## .   1

I reckon that the easiest way it to save yourself a document with the special characters you need.  Save it to your desktop.
I am sure that many people here who can write the characters that you want would be only too happy to send you a list of the ones you want.
I would be only too happy to but French is all Greek to me.

If you have a hard time finding someone send me a PM.  I have a couple of wonderful Frog mates who would be sure to be willing to help.

.,,


----------



## danielfranco

À Ç Ô Á...

I typed the letters above by pressing:
the acute accent key and then the shift + letter (À), 
the apostrophe key and then shift + letter (Ç), 
shift + 6 and then shift + letter (Ô), 
and apostrophe key and then shift + letter (Á). 

It's a function of Windows called "United States - International" keyboard settings in the Regional Settings of the Control Panel.
I understand this might not be comfortable for everyone, but I really haven't found anything easier to do for Windows.
Good luck!


----------

